# Cheap Fence Posts. WARNING! NOT FOR ENVIROMENTALISTS!



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok,

I've built a new chicken coop, but now I need to fence in a run for them that is predator proof. I plan to have flight netting over the top and so I want the fence to be at least 6' high so that I can walk in it without hunching or crawling (yuk!).

However, I didn't want to spend the coin for pressure-treated fence posts. Soooo,

I had this stack of leftover rough oak lumber:










I first cut a board to length with my mitre saw:










Next, I ripped it to width with my table saw:










Then, I took the 2 pieces and put them together with liquid nail and my brad nailer:










Finally, I smeared a concoction on the ends that were going into the ground:










What I used was asphalt roofing tar ($6 per gallon) mixed with about 1/4 of a quart of motor oil.

The roofing tar is very thick, and the motor oil thins it just a bit and also soaks into the wood, aiding in water-resistance. With this mix, it is easy to smear on using a flat scrap of wood.

I smear it on as thick as possible and a lot of it will drip on the ground.

If you decide to try this "Poor man's fence post", be sure that kids and pets are nowhere nearby and be very careful not to get any on your clothes or hands. It will NOT wash off.

Also, I should mention that it is probably illegal to put these posts in the ground, since they have a coating of oil and tar on them, so if you're an environut, go spend your money for pressure-treated posts. In my case, I would have had to spend over $50 bucks for 8' - 4 X 4's. My total cost this way (counting the liquid nail) was around $8.

I feel like, hey, oil comes from the ground and I'm returning some to the ground (it's natural habitat) so what's wrong with that?


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd like to see a picture of the final product. Good thinking!


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Boleyz said:


> Ok,
> 
> What I used was asphalt roofing tar ($6 per gallon) mixed with about 1/4 of a quart of motor oil........
> 
> Also, I should mention that it is probably illegal to put these posts in the ground,



You are right it is illegal and as a state environmental regulator I would love to be able to give you a fine. Too bad you don't live in my state.



Boleyz said:


> I feel like, hey, oil comes from the ground and I'm returning some to the ground (it's natural habitat) so what's wrong with that?


What a ridiculous statement - oil doesn't come from the water table which is where the motor oil you put in the ground ends up -- not to mention in your's and your neighbors' drinking water :flame: So to save yourself a few bucks you will cheerfully and boastfully deliberately contaminate the groundwater. What an ignoramus! I am just disgusted.

Limey


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks Limey. I'm right there with you on this one!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I was a little tickled by how much you thought of your tools.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

limey said:


> You are right it is illegal and as a state environmental regulator I would love to be able to give you a fine. Too bad you don't live in my state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead and give me a fine. I just won't pay it, but you can still feel great about yourself!

Really, My 5 little posts are not going to wreak much havoc. But thanks for the spanking.

Edited to add:

No one drinks the groundwater in my whole county. We have a resevoir and I'm a long way from any streams. My posts will not hurt anyone or anything and I think you're a little daft.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

LOL, At least you are thankful for what you receive!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Actually Limey, motor oil and asphalt compounds used in those quantities will be microbially broken down into inert organic substances before it ever reaches the aquifer, in fact, will probably undetectable in the soil within a few years.

I've been hanging out with hydrologists from the Army Corp of engineers the past couple of years. We've been going over maps, locating old hazmat dumpsites to put down test wells and testing exisiting wells for contaminants. For the amount of crap that was dumped around here, we are clear of contaminates.


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd say the tar will hold the moisture in the wood instead of repelling.

I was told by a friend that is more of a farmer/post setter than I am. He just pours some used motor oil in the post hole and lets the post soak it up then tamps the post.

He claims it make it last longer. Works for him and I may do the same thing.
Makes sense to me. Put it in the ground or mix it with your diesel and put in the air.

I bought 4" treated fence posts last year $1.50 cheaper that t-posts.
I used those. It was more work, but hey, I work for beer anyway and had the week off.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

EVERYONE rancher I know here in SD (also in MT and WY) does this ...... :angel:


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

I admire Limey's Passion.

Anyway, as far as sealing in moisture, I thought of that, but these boards have pretty well air-dried and shrunk already.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I can't believe you call yourself a christian... or even a pastor.


(Just figured I would get that in real quick and save someone the time and effort.)


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

seedspreader said:


> I can't believe you call yourself a christian... or even a pastor.
> 
> 
> (Just figured I would get that in real quick and save someone the time and effort.)



Thanks Bob...be sure and feed the trolls...:rock:


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm not saying I DO this - and I ain't saying I DON'T.....:angel:

It gives the old EPA and tree huggers nightmares, though!


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

limey said:


> What an ignoramus! I am just disgusted.
> Limey


I thought there was no name calling on CS.

I'm disgusted your disgusted. Lets all be digusted at being disgusted.

Where does your toilet paper end up by the way?
Your probably drinking it if it goes into a municipal sewage facility.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

My next goal is to root through the back stacks of paint at our local 50 year old hardware store and see if they have any lead-based paint I can get cheap to paint the above-ground parts...


----------



## gerald77 (Aug 2, 2007)

i was going to post but i can't stop laughing at all of you. boleyz, good for you! oh and i loved the "environut". i haven't used that yet but will remeber it for later use!!! hahaha ya know it's a good thing some of these folks aren't god. imagine burning in hell for four posts with oil and tar on them!! 

thanks for the laugh.


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

:rotfl:


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

I havn't had a laugh in quite some time,,, I am so cracking up I can't eat my supper..
btw,,
How many years have we been using treated lumber with arsenic before it was finally stopped..
I didn't hear anyone complaining about that...
Gary H.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Marshloft said:


> How many years have we been using treated lumber with arsenic before it was finally stopped..


I ought to fine you for bringing that up! Where's my bullet??? (In my best Barney Fife voice.)


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

limey said:


> You are right it is illegal and as a state environmental regulator I would love to be able to give you a fine. Too bad you don't live in my state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about ridiculous! 
I really get tired of govt. employees trying to defend their mostly needless jobs! I just wish I could make a living on whims!


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Dude
I spilled a five gallon used oil bucket by my garage. So i threw some sand on it. Now I got all this mint growing everywhere. Whenever I get stuffy nose I go out by the corner of the garage and take a big whif


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have been mixing used motor oil and tar for years and painting it on my wood around the barn and pasture to keep my horses from chewing them into pieces works great.
Even when I worked at a boarding stable in AZ. I coated all the wood with this concoction to keep the horses from chewing the building down. works great.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

If it's any consolation, I plan to encase these offensive posts in cement...isn't cement a caustic substance? I sure don't want a caustic substance in my drinking water!

But wait! Every building in America is sitting on a concrete foundation!


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

TNHermit said:


> Dude
> I spilled a five gallon used oil bucket by my garage. So i threw some sand on it. Now I got all this mint growing everywhere. Whenever I get stuffy nose I go out by the corner of the garage and take a big whif


You should have immediately called for a hazmat clean-up team.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

You all better quit,,, you're gonna give Limey a heart attack.
I'm sure he has a family to support...
Gary H.


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

boleyz...for shame...ya didnt have anything else to amuse you today did ya...ROFL..

~C~


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I know of some oil wells that are only 100 feet deep and their water level is deeper than that. They don't have nay problems with contaminated water.

Bob


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

seedspreader said:


> I ought to fine you for bringing that up! Where's my bullet??? (In my best Barney Fife voice.)


I agree, you have to nip it. Nip it in the bud.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

I just remembered...I live in the coalfields here. Does anyone wanna guess what coal companies do to the bed of their coal trucks?

Give up?

Every evening, they take a 3 gallon pump-up garden sprayer and spray diesel fuel in the bed of every truck. 

The thin coat of diesel insures that every scrap of coal will slide out quickly and completely unload when they dump the coal. Sometimes, coal gets packed in the front corners of the dump bed and if they are hauling the same pieces of coal all day, back and forth, they lose money.

When they go up a steep hill on the highway, I've even seen drops of diesel fuel falling onto the highway. 

Now THAT really IS a hazard. It gets washed into the road ditch and into the streams. Also, when rain first wets the road, those hills can become very slick. Many people have been killed by sliding on rain/diesel.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Boleyz said:


> I just remembered...I live in the coalfields here. Does anyone wanna guess what coal companies do to the bed of their coal trucks?
> 
> Give up?
> 
> ...


Wonder how many know that before a military jet lands he has to dump fuel to get to a certain weight. A lot of those COntrail you see are planes dumping fuel.


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

this method isn't going to work very well for the simple reason that the protective layer is far too thin to do any good.........this method sounds neat but it leaves too much untreated wood for the water to get into and allow the bugs and fungi to munch on all that nice dead, wet, wood....preservatives need to saturate the wood they are going to be preserving..anything less won't cut it....if you really want to treat your own lumber soak the ends in some diesel/oil/tar mix for a month or so and them plant them in the ground...


...there was a guy in times beach missouri who thought that spraying used oil on the ground to keep the dust down was a good idea......that didn't turn out so good....


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Pouring oil in a hole seems bit extreme (and take heck of lot of oil), but doubt painting wood with oil/tar is going to be anymore damaging than leachate from creosote and arsenic treated wood that has been used for years. If climate allows, plant you a osage orange hedge. That stuff wont rot and all natural. 

Bit like people worrying about mercury in CF light bulbs when the 4ft fluorescent tubes have been used for more than half century in every office and factory in the world and contain more mercury.


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

I want to see a photo (no impressionistic "art" here) of the finished pen - coop - run, whatever you're destroying the earth for - sounds like something many of us would like to try.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

BTW Boleyz, get a few joints of cheap 3 or 4 inch drain pipe and stand them up at random under your flight netting. No hole needed and works like a charm.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Here's a possible idea for all those (and possibly "us" but I'm not saying) un-vironmentalists...Grandpa keeps all the used oil from his vehicles in a 55 gallon drum then he soaks posts in it for a couple months on both ends and uses them for fencing. Lasts forever...or at least until he won't care any longer.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Okay guys, guess what, I am also a state environemental regulator. Not only that, I'm a soil scientist/hydrologist. What do we recommend be doen with soil that is contaminated with pertroleum products....we recommend that the soil be land applied. As I see it, what Boleyz is suggesting is much less of a risk to the environment....and groundwater....that land appling petroleum-contaminated soil to every square inch of several dozen acres of land.

The only thing I would caution against is encapsulating the posts in concrete. I don't care how dry the wood is, it's gonna rot if you seal the end-grain in concrete. Go ahead and make a concrete collar, put please do not sink the posts in concrete.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Laura's statement about oil being broken down microbially brought a question to mind. When I was a kid, people used to pour motor oil on unwanted grass in the alley and in cracks on the sidewalk. I always thought the oil would be there pretty much forever, or leach down until it is stopped by something like some invincible, indestructible blob. I never considered oil something that could be broken down by soil microbes.

Just out of curiosity, what happened to all that oil that was poured on the ground to kill weeds? How long does it take to break down?

Edited to add; what is "land applied"?


----------



## joseywales76 (Mar 26, 2008)

this whole thread cracked me up, dont forget rain caps, use old beer, pop, coke cans,


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Boleyz, I'm thinking I'm likin" that chopper in your teeny weeny avatar!


----------



## Quint (Nov 12, 2004)

Ah bureaucratic thugs. Is there anything they don't know?

Case in point why a 90% reduction in state, local and federal employees would do more for American Liberty and fiscal solvency than just about anything else.


----------



## AJ Williams (Jun 29, 2007)

Boleyz said:


> My next goal is to root through the back stacks of paint at our local 50 year old hardware store and see if they have any lead-based paint I can get cheap to paint the above-ground parts...


:stirpot: 

Gotta Love You All!


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

You have sinned against the environment!

Say 13 Hail Al Gores.

Hug 47 trees.

Repent.

Send me that fancy DeWalt saw.

And you will be forgiven!


----------



## PineRidge (May 2, 2006)

Come on guys, you can't give Limey a hard time for caring.

But I will say that living in a oil-gas area myself, I have seen plenty of streams and seeps that leak an oily substance, and you can't blame anyone as there are no houses, farms, dumps around. I have one in my top field, I just figure I'll never use it for drinking water.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

Oggie said:


> You have sinned against the environment!
> 
> Say 13 Hail Al Gores.
> 
> ...


Well, I can do some of what you suggest, although the Algore thing makes me gag, however, even if it means eternal condemnation to the green pit for the un-enviromental, I just can't part with my Mitre saw...


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Boleyz said:


> Well, I can do some of what you suggest, although the Algore thing makes me gag, however, even if it means eternal condemnation to the green pit for the un-enviromental, I just can't part with my Mitre saw...


If you can't part with it, you probably aren't using it right.

Better find those darned instructions.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

You need to think of the enviroment. Use treated post that are treated with Copperus Arsinic and save the planet EPA does not object to that. You can even be in code and build a deck that your childs play on with the same. Let us only use the approved poisin.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I was just thinking that living on a country road every summer a truck comes down our road and sprays this tar/oil mixture to keep down the dust. A big tanker truck is parked at the community center and a small truck refills there. It takes a few of those big tankers to do just the roads in our township. I can't imagine how many hundreds of thousands of gallons of that stuff is sprayed in the entire country. Seems like if that is legal, a little tar/oil on a fencepost shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

wyld thang said:


> Boleyz, I'm thinking I'm likin" that chopper in your teeny weeny avatar!


Here's a larger version. It's my son on a Yamaha pw-50.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Lest we get too cavalier about using oil for all kinds of things, I remember that there were several incidents where waste oil was used for dust control on roads and even in a horse arena. Unfortunately, the waste oil had high levels of dioxin. Some folks ended up getting sick.

So, we all do need to be a bit careful.

Now, I doubt that a little tar and oil on the bottom of oak stakes is going to be any big deal, especially because they are going to be encased in concrete.

But the reason that some of these goofy laws exist is because some folks don't think things out like Boleyz did.

If we all thought a bit before pouring oil on the ground, for whatever reason, we might have a fewer rules and laws.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

I've got a bunch of siren poles. I'm going to saw them into 8 ft. lengths and split them into posts.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Okay guys, guess what, I am also a state environemental regulator. Not only that, I'm a soil scientist/hydrologist.


The only difference CF is that you don't seem to be the south end of a north bound donkey. I kinda wish a regulator would show up here, because I live directly behind a KY state highway department garage. I could point out a lot of violations across the fence...much worse than my 5 tar-posts.

Last summer they emptied and washed out a tanker spray rig that they had been using to spray roadside vegetation. They use stuff called "Sahara". That's a good name for it, because they still don't have any grass in the front of their building where they washed that stuff out.

See, they washed it out on their front parking lot. It ran across their front lawn and into a small creek. There is still nothing alive in the lawn or on the creek banks.


----------



## gerald77 (Aug 2, 2007)

oh no!!! the water supply!! the precious water supply!!! hahahahaha okay i only came back so i could laugh again and see if that guy had called your state enviro guy to come out and fine you for those four evil posts that will certainly kill all of us!! i'm hoping for a large tumor on my back. then i'm moving to my bell tower!


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Says YOU! hee hee
> 
> I was waiting for Cabin Fever to chime in on this one. Before y'all start picketing to have all state environmental employees fired, its good to know there's one with a lick of sense, ennit?


they are few and far between though! cabin does know his stuff though!


boylez, arnt you on a backfilled coal seam?


----------



## blacksmithtech (Oct 11, 2007)

Reading this thread got me thinking about my posts and I had dome 'em the way Grandad did.

Put the post in the hole and filled it up w pea gravel and a concrete top graded for the rail to drain. These were untreated 4x4's and have been sturdy for all these years.

Any thoughts on the gravel idea?


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

gerald77 said:


> oh no!!! the water supply!! the precious water supply!!!


You kids are so funny. . 
That said, I don't understand the animosity toward someone who cares about the environment. Can someone please explain it to me? I mean, I don't get it...Limey feels passionate about the environment and isn't that a good thing? Imagine if no one did! We have to have both side of this 'fence' (no pun intended) in order to have somewhat of a balance between the two sides (and life is all about balance), so the way I see it, Limey's viewpoint is as valid as the viewpoint of the OP (thank you, Boleyz, you always crack me up)...why do people get so nasty? Frankly, I was surprised at you Boleyz, considering you are a pastor (you are, aren't you?); just from a human/spiritual point of view that you would so disregard another human being's beliefs. I know, I know, you all will come back and say that Limey has the same disregard for your beliefs and has the capacity to make you pay for it, but does that make your part in it any less? 
Honestly, I see both sides of this argument. I don't believe that by themselves, Bolyez's (<<<that's fun to say) fence posts make any difference, but I do believe when it's part of a combined effort, it does. 
Last semester I took an environmental science class-a fascinating class. It made me care about my personal effect on my own little environment here. Isn't that a little something for everyone to consider?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Told you so Boleyz.

LOL.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

momlaffsalot said:


> You kids are so funny. .
> That said, I don't understand the animosity toward someone who cares about the environment. Can someone please explain it to me? I mean, I don't get it...Limey feels passionate about the environment and isn't that a good thing? Imagine if no one did! We have to have both side of this 'fence' (no pun intended) in order to have somewhat of a balance between the two sides (and life is all about balance), so the way I see it, Limey's viewpoint is as valid as the viewpoint of the OP (thank you, Boleyz, you always crack me up)...why do people get so nasty? Frankly, I was surprised at you Boleyz, considering you are a pastor (you are, aren't you?); just from a human/spiritual point of view that you would so disregard another human being's beliefs. I know, I know, you all will come back and say that Limey has the same disregard for your beliefs and has the capacity to make you pay for it, but does that make your part in it any less?
> Honestly, I see both sides of this argument. I don't believe that by themselves, Bolyez's (<<<that's fun to say) fence posts make any difference, but I do believe when it's part of a combined effort, it does.
> Last semester I took an environmental science class-a fascinating class. It made me care about my personal effect on my own little environment here. Isn't that a little something for everyone to consider?


Yep, I'm a pastor and if you'll re-read the entire thread you'll see that I said I ADMIRED Limey's passion. I also invited him to go ahead and fine me so that he would feel good about himself, AND I thanked him for spanking me.

I dunno how I could have treated Limey's post any better. I was considerate and humane, as any pastor should be.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

ford major said:


> they are few and far between though! cabin does know his stuff though!
> 
> 
> boylez, arnt you on a backfilled coal seam?


I have ZERO top soil on my place.

They stripped the coal here about 20 years ago, covered it with fill-dirt and sowed it in fescue.

It grows grass (especially crabgrass) pretty well and also blackberry vines.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

momlaffsalot:
I don't think anyone was really slamming the environmentalist,,, it was all in fun,, albeit at Limey's expense.. But based on Limey's comment,, he deserved what he got and then some...
I think Boleyz is pretty harmless,, just having a little fun with his power tools...
But I think tarring a new roof with-out plugging up the 3' hole in the center needs to be re-thought out..
You do have a point however,, there are extremes on both sides of the fence...
You have some who flat out don't care at all,,, and then you have the environmentalist who demand we plug up our cows butt to keep from allowing fumes in the atmosphere...
Go figure..
Gary H.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

There hundreds of cabins in the Alaskan bush that are setting on post treated with roofing tar or basement seal. We don't have a pollution problem from that. You can also wrap them with poly they will last for years.


----------



## sueacurrin (Jan 20, 2008)

used motor oil is great for mange. My old truck leak keeps the dust down on my drive way.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I use post oak. Chop off the sapwood around the area that'll be underground. Will last forever. There's a barn made out of post oak, that gets flooded every time the river rises... Been there since the 50's... Abandoned (not used for anything) since the 60's. Strong as it ever was. I tried to remove the tin side walls, but the nails wouldn't release from the post oak 2x4s...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

OK, you DID warn me...I'm probably a certified environut. But what I'm soooo disappointed in is that there's no REAL pictures!

Patty


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Hmmm! Well, let's clear up a few things. First - I am not an environut - I despise Al Bore and his twisted logic. Second - I am one of only two or three Republicans in this entire Agency, and have never hugged a tree in my life! Third - while Boleyz few poles will have limited impact it is true, if a whole lot of Bolyyzs (perish the thought!) start copying him and it catches on nationwide (and yes I know all your Grandpas did it) then it will affect the groundwater. Fourth - I am merely enforcing the law - I prefer the term envirocop to environut. And while I agree that there are way too many regulations, some of them do indeed serve a purpose. One of the reasons we have such environmental contamination problems is because of the ways good ol' Grandpas were doing things. Fifth - and I am a she not a he (why do you always think regulators are males? And for what its worth, my main field is in nuclear waste disposal - an area I am sure you all would like regulated )
Limey - wearing a white hat.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok Limey, m'lady, you only have one thing wrong...if there were a whole lot of Boleyz's around, the world and the Nation would be much better off.

Other than that, you sound like a fine lady.


----------



## Bells (Sep 28, 2007)

A reportable spill of gas, desiel, oil has to exceed 25 gallons. You obviously used less than 25 gallons. 

If your groundwater table is such that it touches the posts and you had a drinking water source w/in a few feet I'd be slightly concerned that you would contaminate it. Otherwise - absolutely no issue w/what you did. 

A former state regulator.

edited as I can't spell


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Couple generations here that soak the posts in used oil for several months - they last forever. 

Grampa also used to our used motor oil on his pigs if they had lice when he got them. Worked for that, too.


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Wouldn't pressure treated wood also release chemicals into the ground?

How about all the older vehicles that are still out on the road. Most vehicles develop oil leaks at some point. And they drip oil onto a driveway, or a dirt or gravel driveway. What about parking lots? I wonder how much oil not to mention antifreeze has been leaked out there.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

sueacurrin said:


> used motor oil is great for mange. My old truck leak keeps the dust down on my drive way.


Actually, used motor oil will NOT cure mange.


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

limey said:


> Hmmm! Well, let's clear up a few things. First - I am not an environut - I despise Al Bore and his twisted logic. Second - I am one of only two or three Republicans in this entire Agency, and have never hugged a tree in my life! Third - while Boleyz few poles will have limited impact it is true, if a whole lot of Bolyyzs (perish the thought!) start copying him and it catches on nationwide (and yes I know all your Grandpas did it) then it will affect the groundwater. Fourth - I am merely enforcing the law - I prefer the term envirocop to environut. And while I agree that there are way too many regulations, some of them do indeed serve a purpose. One of the reasons we have such environmental contamination problems is because of the ways good ol' Grandpas were doing things. Fifth - and I am a she not a he (why do you always think regulators are males? And for what its worth, my main field is in nuclear waste disposal - an area I am sure you all would like regulated )
> Limey - wearing a white hat.



Kudos to Limey! I enjoyed both sides of this thread and I admire you taking the ribbing so well.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

limey said:


> Fifth - and I am a she not a he (why do you always think regulators are males? And for what its worth, my main field is in nuclear waste disposal - an area I am sure you all would like regulated )
> Limey - wearing a white hat.


Hmm, I thought you were a she right off the bat.

If you really do regulate the environment, please let it rain more here this year. 

And ease up on the nuclear waste disposal regs so we can build a whole bunch of safe clean plants and everyone will get really cheap safe electricity.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Gee, that would be easy Ed. I'll just call the Governor and the Secretary of Energy and tell them to ship all the Hanford waste to Idaho. Now where was it you lived exactly......??:bouncy:
Limey


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Out here, when there is a hazmat spill on the highways, they scoop out the contaminated dirt, pile it in equipment yards to get rained on for a couple of years, with the water running down storm drains, then haul it back out for road fill.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Pay me the storage fee, let me have the contract to build the facility and a free tap into the electric co-op and I'm your huckleberry. Any idea how long my posts would last if I soak em in a spent fuel pool before I plant em? Think of the hotbed I could have!!! I could put a greenhouse over it and grow all winter. Woo hoo, my work at home opportunity!!!


limey said:


> Gee, that would be easy Ed. I'll just call the Governor and the Secretary of Energy and tell them to ship all the Hanford waste to Idaho. Now where was it you lived exactly......??:bouncy:
> Limey


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

Read the entire thread up to now, all 76 non-treated posts.

First, 
everyone keeps talking about Boleyz' 4 self-treated posts (as in FOUR).
Go back and look at the picture again,
and count .. 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 
Hey, where did that 5th post come from?

Second, 
I'd also like to see Boleyz' finished chicken house. 
How many chickens you planning on Boleyz? I'd love to try raising chickens but am too worried about doing something wrong and losing them. Plus I would be too worried about the cold winters and the coyotes and weasels around here.

Third, 
I appreciate limey's concern about water contamination. But what the heck, let's mock limey because How Dare She Say ANYTHING at all that contradicts anything Boleyz does? How dare ANY of us say anything that might call into question any of Boleyz' actions? The nerve of some of us! How DARE WE?

Fourth,
I'd like that table saw AND the portable air compresser.

Fifth, 
How ya doing Seedspreader? How's the road life treating you? It is my hope that you reach your goal as quickly as possible so you can have more time to spend with your family. I know I would HATE being on the road all the time. Must take a lot of tolerance and patience on your part. Hang in there!

Finally,
I wouldn't be overly concerned about possible contamination in Boleyz' drinking water. The improvement might be just what the Doc ordered.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

And now that we've all recieved the kind remonstrances of the King of All Kindnesses, we can allow this thread to fade into the sunset....


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Boleyz said:


> What I used was asphalt roofing tar ($6 per gallon) mixed with about 1/4 of a quart of motor oil.


If asphalt and oil is bad for the ground water, then we've got a few million miles of roads in this country that need to be peeled up immediately.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Is it just me? 
I guess it is. I see that on forums such as this where all kinds of good stuff is going on the government officials are reading what is said and who we are.
I ain't saying if I'll make some cheap posts are not. This being buried I feel pretty brave.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Didn't read all the posts: I don't know about your area but here in NJ almost all foundations are coated with asphalt coatings to keep water out of the crawl space or basement. Treated fence posts are used all over. I don't see much difference.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

i can't see that what you are doing is any worse than putting creosote treated railroad ties in the ground :shrug:


----------

